# لوسمحتم : انا محتاج كتاب عن صناعه السيراميك



## محمد سمير وحيد (2 أكتوبر 2006)

انا محتاج كتاب عن صناعه السيراميك فاللى عنده ياريت مبيخلش علينا 

شكرااا


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

عندك كتاب في هندسه القاهره عن السيراميك للدكتور ابادير
ويدرس لسنه تالته ميتالورجي


----------



## عبدالرحمن زجاج (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*السيراميك ثورة العصر*

*:73: * 
السلام عليكم​اولا ارحب فيك اخي العزيز واود ان اسالك ايش نوع المعلومات التي تريدها عن السيراميك ؟
هذه معلومات بسيطو واولية عن السيراميك 

السيراميك : هو مادة غير عضوية غير فلزية مثل الاسمنت , الزجاج , فيندرج تحت اسم السيراميك كل مادة غير فلزية غير عضوية حتى الثلج بصورة الثلج يعتبر مادة سيراميكية , وهناك استخدمات عديدة للسيراميك مثل صناعة الصحيات, الاسمنت , الزجاج , المواد المركبة , الطلاء العازل , المواد الداخلة في تعويضات الجسم البشري , واشباه الموصلات ,وصناعة اجزاء من المحركات التي تعمل في ظروف قاسية .
السيراميك مادة تتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية و العالية جدا , لذلك يستخدم في المراجل ويستخدم ايضاً في صناعة الافران وغيرها .مادة لها القابلية على مقاومة المواد الكيميائية و الحوامض له صلابة ومعامل كسر عالية مما يجعله مادة صلبة وهشة الكسر بمعنى اخر انه يتحمل الضغط العالي ولكن لا يمر بمرحلة التشوه اللدنة .
هناك نوعان اساسيان للسيراميك :
1- السيراميك التقليدي : هو السيراميك الذي يصنع من المواد ذات الاساس الطيني
2- السيراميك المتقدم : هو السيراميك الذي يصنع من المواد ذات الاساس الغير طيني مثل الكاربيدات و الاكاسيد .

هذه بداية لك عن السيراميك اذا كانت هناك رغبة من اكثر من عضو ارجو ارسال طلب للمتابعة و التوسع 
المهندس عبدالرحمن اختصاص هندسة تقنيات الزجاج و السيراميك


----------



## Taf (30 أكتوبر 2006)

أرجو التوسع في هذا الموضوع:31: 
شكراً للمهندس عبدالرحمن


----------



## أسير الدمع (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية يا مهندس عبد الرحمن 
بس الله يخليك بدنا ضروري معلومات عن السيراميك وعن البلوك الزجاجي والرخام الزجاجي
وألف شكررررررررررر


----------



## eng_ahmed43 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
:33: 
يوجد لدي طلبك عن السيراميك منهج كنا ندرسه في هندسة اسكندرية \ مصر 
إن ةكان لديك الرغبة في هذا الكورس (هو وافي جدا لمعومات في أدق التفاصيل في كافة مراحل التصنيع ) اتصل بي علي 
لننسق سويا هذا الأمر 
نفع الله بي وبك وبكل الأعضاء ووفقنا للبر والإحسان


----------



## عبود20 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ العزيز محمد سمير وحيد هذم مجموعة من الكتب وارجو من الجميع الرد


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title Ceramic Technology and Processing (Materials and Processing Technology) 
Author Alan G. King 
ISBN 0815514433 
Category Science And Engineering 
Relevance 2.72020 

http://rapidshare.de/files/5505155/Ceramic_Technology_and_Processing_by_BOREE_.zip.html


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Title Ceramic Fabrication Technology (Materials Engineering, 20) 
Author Roy W. Rice 
ISBN 0824708539 
Category Science And Engineering 
Relevance 2.35576 

http://mihd.net/67ybnw

http://rapidshare.com/files/686229/CFT.rar.html

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001159252/CFT.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/754557/CerFabrTechnology_muya.rar 


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Title Handbook of Ceramic Composites, 1st edition, 2004-12 
Author Narottam P. Bansal (Editor) 
ISBN 1402081332 
Category Science And Engineering 
Relevance 1.36010 



http://rapidshare.de/files/4186406/ebooksclub.org__1402081332.rar.html

pass: ebooksclub.org

http://rapidshare.de/files/13706782/Handbook_of_CeramicComposites_muyac.rar 

http://rapidshare.de/files/2989121/Springer.Handbook.of.Ceramic.Composites.eBook-YYePG.rar.html
Password: ebooksatkoobe


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Title Fundamentals of Tooth Preparations for Cast Metal and Porcelain Restorations 
Author 
ISBN 0867151579 
Category Medical And Health 
Relevance 1.17788 


http://rapidshare.com/files/859869/TP.part1.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/861255/TP.part2.rar



password:www.ALLISLAM.net

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Title Advanced Ceramic Processing and Technology (Materials Science and Process Technology) Volume 1, 1990-01 
Author Jon G.P. Binner 
ISBN 0815512562 
Category Science And Engineering 
Relevance 0.81606 


http://rapidshare.de/files/25526089/ACPAT1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/25528966/ACPAT2.rar.html
pass: tFACPAT1.rar
​


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الى الاخ عبود 20 مع ارق تحياتى لك وشكرى الشديد
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## موريانو (5 نوفمبر 2006)

انت جدا رائع والف الف شكر وجازاك الله كل خير


----------



## muslimonline7 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إليك هذا الكتاب


Ceramic Technology and Processing .. Materials and Processing Technology 

تحميل الكتاب

http://rapidshare.de/files/5505155/...BOREE_.zip.html


----------



## chemical82 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على كل الكتب
ان شاء الله الكل يستفاد


----------



## عبدالرحمن زجاج (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اليوم اسرد لكم خبر جديد عن نوع من انواع السيراميك الذي يسمى السيراميك الصوتي وهو الذي يستخدم في صناعة الموبايلات وهو نوع من ادق انواع السيراميك المتقدم الذي يستخدم في الاتصالات .
وهناك خبر اخر نجح فريق امريكي في صناعة محرك سيارة من السيراميك والتجارب جارية عليه اليوم


----------



## الحجاج (6 ديسمبر 2006)

:12: :12:


محمد سمير وحيد قال:


> الى الاخ عبود 20 مع ارق تحياتى لك وشكرى الشديد
> شكرا
> شكراشكرا
> شكراشكراشكرا
> ...


شكرا لجميع المشاركين وشكرا لجميع القائمين على الموقع


----------



## طاروووق (29 يونيو 2007)

*من فضلكم*

انا محتاج من ابن الحلال اللى حط الروابط يحطها تانى اصل انا محتاجة بشدة وياريت لو فى خلال الاسبوع دة اصل انا كيميائى بشركة سيراميك ومحتاج كل معلومة عن السيراميك...........من فضلك


----------



## abdou151 (29 يونيو 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل!!!
Ceramic Technology & Processing....رجو وضع الرابط لهذا الكتاب!!


----------



## abdou151 (2 يوليو 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=56780&highlight=Ceramic+technology+processing


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=56780&highlight=Ceramic+technology+processing


----------

